# New project



## colly (25 Dec 2011)

My project for the coming weeks.



 

 

 

 

 

 

A steel frame sold by JC Cycles of Coventry. The frame has the number LA 9195 and was made by one Lee Cooper in 1995 and it seems he is still in the business of making frames: http://customcycleframes.blogspot.com/ I bought the frame from biggs682 of this very parish.

My intention is to make up a fixed wheel ride.

The frame has cable guides, a gear hanger, downtube lever bosses, pump peg etc. and seeing as I don't intend to refit gears etc do I grind them off or leave them in place? Is it ok, if I am careful, just to grind them away, or might I do serious damage to the integrity of the frame?

As for the colour.........well biggsy suggests sky blue ( Coventry City) but I am inclined to keep it either pearlecent white or maybe go for a more retro British racing Green. Green might be a bit dull but coupled with a tan saddle and tan bar tape it might look kind of nice.

I'll post more pics as it progresses.

I've posted this elsewhere so if you see it twice you aren't going bonkers.


----------



## Smurfy (26 Dec 2011)

The totally safe option: As it's brazed you can get them to remove the braze-ons you don't want prior to a respray. I suppose they could also change the drop-out to one without a gear hanger (although that might be very expensive).

The cautious option: Get hold of the appropriate brazing equipment and remove the unwanted braze-ons yourself. Remove the gear-hanger with a hack saw and clean up with a file.

The dodgy option: Get busy with an angle-grinder, but be aware that excessive heating during grinding may permanently change the properties of the tubing.

If you're getting a respray anyway then the logical thing would be to get them to remove the braze-ons at the same time.

Looking forward to having another fixed rider on CycleChat forum rides


----------



## dan_bo (26 Dec 2011)

I always think it a shame to remove bits of frame that aren't being used but I'm a bit fuddy like that. The beauty of steel frames is that you can always get em put back on! 

Looks nice that Col.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Dec 2011)

I normally have no qualms about grinding off unwanted bits,however just bought a columbus tubed Gazelle
frame which I've found out is pretty rare,I can live with the gear hanger,but feel it would look better without
the downtube shifter mounts and the cable guides,Dont know if I can bring myself to break out the grinder
on this one


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2011)

colly thanks for the comments . i would leave rear hanger then if you change your mind re gears you can .

let me know what it rides like should be nice lee cooper has a real strong reputation for great frames .


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2011)

A small tin of Nitromoors, some wire wool, meths and couple of hours work, and we get:










A bit of tidying up and cleaning off and it's on with the primer off to get powder coated.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2011)

colly what colour have you decided upon


----------



## colly (29 Dec 2011)

I'm still going through the umming and ahhing process.  I have until the 3rd to decide. At least that's when the paint place opens.

Mrs Colly says it needs to be really bright but her suggestion of pink makes me think she's not taking it seriously.


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Dec 2011)

Red is Good
Red is Fast....
Well it seems to be in my opinion.....
or i've just got a thing for Red Bikes.....!!!!!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2011)

colly sounds like the boss has spoke and pink it will be


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2012)

colly waiting to see how and what colour you ended up having done , please tell all


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jan 2012)

Pink's cool colly. I've got a pink MTB.


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2012)

hahaha. PINK. As if?

I confess to owning a pink shirt though.

I got it back from the powder coaters today, collected it this morning. £30 all in. Did a good job too. Although the ''workshop'' looked rather dodgy the proof was in the pudding as twer.

I decided on white. I know, I know but as soon as I got it back I just had to bugger about with it and I have sprayed the rear dropouts and fork bottoms yellow. Will probably do the lugs too so the cuffs and collars match. Yellow fading into white. Good ehh?? EHHH?

Biggsy. I weighed the frame without the forks ( and paint ) and it came in at 3.6 lbs the forks on their own were just under 1.5 lbs.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> hahaha. PINK. As if?
> 
> I confess to owning a pink shirt though.
> 
> ...


 
The PC'ers I use up in mossley is well rum. turn up at 8.30 in the morning and the owner will already be covered head to toe in blue paint- looks like a bloody smurf.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> hahaha. PINK. As if?
> 
> I confess to owning a pink shirt though.


I owned a pair of pink satin loon pants when I was 19. They were exceedingly tight and I wore them with a pair of 3 inch platform-heeled boots (clearly feeling that 6' 1" wasn't tall enough)!

I thought that I looked really cool until I was verbally set upon by the drunken members of a hen party. Several of the remarks were really quite hurtful, but the one that really stunned me was when one woman cackled "Hey look girls, you can really see the shape of his c*ck!" I fled to the Gents to check in the mirror, and flipping heck, _you really could! _ (Why had I never noticed that back at home? Oh, the foolishness of youth!)

Pink satin loon pants bonfire the next morning!


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2012)

A dedicated follower of fashion is our Col.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I owned a pair of pink satin loon pants when I was 19. They were exceedingly tight and I wore them with a pair of 3 inch platform-heeled boots (clearly feeling that 6' 1" wasn't tall enough)!
> 
> I thought that I looked really cool until I was verbally set upon by the drunken members of a hen party. Several of the remarks were really quite hurtful, but the one that really stunned me was when one woman cackled "Hey look girls, you can really see the shape of his c*ck!" I fled to the Gents to check in the mirror, and flipping heck, _you really could! _ (Why had I never noticed that back at home? Oh, the foolishness of youth!)
> 
> Pink satin loon pants bonfire the next morning!



Photograph or it didn't happen! Fig leaf may be required on this one please ;-)


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

Steve H said:


> Photograph or it didn't happen! Fig leaf may be required on this one please ;-)


I think that there was one photo, but I made sure that it was destroyed! 

I _can_ reveal the rest of the 70s look though ... (I was going through my Ian Gillan phase!)


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2012)

I have to say Colin you are very brave to post that pic.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> I have to say Colin you are very brave to post that pic.


Well, who's gonna recognise me from _that!_

PS Interesting eye alignment there ... Perhaps I was under the influence, of, er, _something!_


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

Awesome! Sorry for the thread hijack Colly.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2012)

colly , you were not brave enough for pink then


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2012)

biggs682 said:


> colly , you were not brave enough for pink then


 
No I played safe. Thinking about it though a salmon pink would have been pretty good. Maybe the next one???

As you can see it's not quite 'vanilla' just a bit of pimping :


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2012)

Looking good!

(And I've just discovered that I can use the scroller wheel on my mouse to scroll through lists of photos!)


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I think that there was one photo, but I made sure that it was destroyed!
> 
> I _can_ reveal the rest of the 70s look though ... (I was going through my Ian Gillan phase!)


That is awesome 
I feel a thread coming on


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> That is awesome
> I feel a thread coming on


Beat you to it!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2012)

does look good


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2012)

The project has been on the back burner for a week or two for various reasons but I am thinking of such things as chainsets , stems and bars.I saw this:

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CSOOTC/on_one_external_bearing_track_crankset

and although it isn't the lightest out there it looks ok ( I like the polished one) and also comes with the bb. For those who know about these things what do you think? What else might you recommend?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2012)

I _don't_ know about these things, but I think it _looks_ nice!


----------



## Smurfy (21 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> The project has been on the back burner for a week or two for various reasons but I am thinking of such things as chainsets , stems and bars.I saw this:
> 
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CSOOTC/on_one_external_bearing_track_crankset
> 
> and although it isn't the lightest out there it looks ok ( I like the polished one) and also comes with the bb. For those who know about these things what do you think? What else might you recommend?


 
A few things to think about:
1. Do you want 1/8" or 3/32" (there will be a much larger choice of components with 3/32")

2. Will you be able to get the gear inches you want with 48T (maybe it will work out quite expensive if you have to immediately buy another chainring)

3. I think square taper is more aesthetically pleasing, especially for track, fixed and single-speed, but maybe that's just me.

A few other places you could look:

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/

http://www.hubjub.co.uk/


----------



## colly (26 Jan 2012)

YellowTim said:


> A few things to think about:
> 1. Do you want 1/8" or 3/32" (there will be a much larger choice of components with 3/32")
> 
> 2. Will you be able to get the gear inches you want with 48T (maybe it will work out quite expensive if you have to immediately buy another chainring)
> ...


 
Thanks Tim,
Some nice stuff on the velosolo site and prices aren't bad either.

There was some talk on here a while back about whether you should use a lock ring or not. Those bolted on cogs would obviously do away with the need for a lock ring but are there any disadvantages to having the rear cog fixed like that. Safety ?
Also, is a quick release skewer strong enough to hold the wheel in place?


----------



## Smurfy (26 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> Thanks Tim,
> Some nice stuff on the velosolo site and prices aren't bad either.


 
My avatar picture is a screw-on 17T fixed sprocket from VeloSolo. The polish on it is good enough to use as a mirror!



colly said:


> There was some talk on here a while back about whether you should use a lock ring or not.


 
That thread opened a huge can of worms was really interesting. My own experience is that with a well greased thread and shoulder, a screw-on sprocket would not stay put without a lockring. Probably I use a lot more grease than others, but then I'd like to be able to remove the sprocket easily at a later date.



colly said:


> Also, is a quick release skewer strong enough to hold the wheel in place?


 
Don't know. Bolted is easier to adjust the chain tension if you don't have chain tugs because it enables you to 'walk' the wheel backwards by only having one nut loose at a time. See the section entitled 'Rear Wheel Installation' here

One other thing, don't buy a frame, sprocket/freewheel, chainset, BB and rear hub in isolation. They all need to work together to get a straight chainline.


----------



## colly (26 Jan 2012)

YellowTim said:


> One other thing, don't buy a frame, sprocket/freewheel, chainset, BB and rear hub in isolation. They all need to work together to get a straight chainline.


 
Well I already have the frame but your right it will take some thinking about to get it all aligned correctly.


----------



## Smurfy (26 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> Well I already have the frame but your right it will take some thinking about to get it all aligned correctly.


 
I bought my bike as a single-speed, but it came with a flip-flop hub, so I just bought a fixed sprocket. I measured carefully and the chainline was good enough so I didn't need to do anything.

Maybe someone who's built the whole bike from the frame upwards can explain the easiest way to do it. I'd guess if you're going for a screw-on sprocket you need to start with the hub, work out the chainline it needs by measuring carefully, then adjust the bottom bracket length to suit. That would be the only way to do it on my bike as there is no chainline adjustment available at the hub.


----------



## colly (26 Jan 2012)

Looking at that Velosolo stuff there seems to be a plethora of spacers and so on to get it just right so I'm hoping I can fettle it ok.
I'll decide on the hubs as you say and work it out on paper first and with a bit of luck it should be close enough to not need too much tinkering.

It's on the back burner again after paying my tax bill this week. Actually it's not even on the sodding cooker now.


----------



## colly (28 Feb 2012)

Time for an update. A few (very poor quality) phone pics.

Almost there. Just need some tape and to fit the cables and we will see what we see. I'll be changing those old Campag levers too when I get some others.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Feb 2012)

nice job.

clean and simple.

well done that man


----------



## Smurfy (29 Feb 2012)

How many teeth did you settle for on Chainring and Sprocket?

Must be almost time for a CycleChat Fixed and Single-Speed ride from North Leeds


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2012)

Like it !


----------



## ColinJ (29 Feb 2012)

It's looking good!

What's wrong with the Campag levers?


----------



## colly (29 Feb 2012)

YellowTim said:


> How many teeth did you settle for on Chainring and Sprocket?
> 
> Must be almost time for a CycleChat Fixed and Single-Speed ride from North Leeds


 
44 chain wheel and 18 sprocket. I really don't know what to expect from it to be honest. I've tried using just one ring/sprocket on my recent rides and I'm hoping it is similar. I'll soon find out.


ColinJ said:


> It's looking good!
> 
> What's wrong with the Campag levers?


 
Not much really but the hoods have holes in and are so worn they slip about all over the place. I have seen some inexpensive Dia-compe levers online which cost about the same as new hoods. So I am waiting until I need to get something else so I can avoid postal charges. (being a tight-arse and all)


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2012)

Just about done.

Fitted some cables I already had and some cloth bar tape that I found at the bottom of a box.

I have a feeling I won't get the chance to try it tomorrow but Sunday is another matter. 

Err? Unless it's raining !


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2012)

colly said:


> Just about done.
> 
> Fitted some cables I already had and some cloth bar tape that I found at the bottom of a box.


Yes - very nice!


colly said:


> I have a feeling I won't get the chance to try it tomorrow but Sunday is another matter.
> 
> Err? Unless it's raining !


Well, you know where to find us ...!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Mar 2012)

bars need flipping imo and 66" should be about right for hilly areas, it might feel a bit spinny for flat areas.


----------



## jim55 (2 Mar 2012)

ul prob find (unless its very hilly )that 44*18 is too short and spinny ,iv got the same on as a ss ,but if i flip the wheel it 44*16 and its much better ,doesnt sound a lot but afaik i tooth less on the back equals 3 more on the front ,,,maybe hahahah
some guys run crazy gears ,,i know a guy on a fixed gear forum up here runs 52*14!!!!


----------



## Smurfy (3 Mar 2012)

Looks nice! 

I'm on 42/17, which is almost the same as 44/18. I can make it up Newall Carr Road (Billams Hill) out of Otley on that gear, and I've also taken it up Old Pool Bank, which required a lot of weaving.


----------



## colly (3 Mar 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> bars need flipping imo and 66" should be about right for hilly areas, it might feel a bit spinny for flat areas.


 


jim55 said:


> ul prob find (unless its very hilly )that 44*18 is too short and spinny ,iv got the same on as a ss ,but if i flip the wheel it 44*16 and its much better ,doesnt sound a lot but afaik i tooth less on the back equals 3 more on the front ,,,maybe hahahah
> some guys run crazy gears ,,i know a guy on a fixed gear forum up here runs 52*14!!!!


 

I really didn't know what gear to run to be honest, so I opted for something I thought I would be able to cope with around here. It's pretty hilly in the areas I like to ride unless I go east from here out around Selby and York, but then I can always put a smaller sprocket on. Once I get the feel of it I will have more idea.

Soon find out huh???

As for the bars. Well They are just a pair of drops with the ends cut off. I never use the drops in general use so made I note of where my fingers rested when riding and cut off the bits I never touch.


----------



## colly (3 Mar 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> I'm on 42/17, which is almost the same as 44/18. I can make it up Newall Carr Road (Billams Hill) out of Otley on that gear, and I've also taken it up Old Pool Bank, which required a lot of weaving.


 
Old Pool Bank?? On 42 x 17?? Damn Tim you must have strong legs. 

Maybe that's what comes of riding fixed.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Mar 2012)

colly said:


> Old Pool Bank?? On 42 x 17?? Damn Tim you must have strong legs.
> 
> Maybe that's what comes of riding fixed.


 
I'd already done Pool Bank New Road several times, and I needed a new challenge. Old Pool Bank turned out to be right on my limit. Several cars and vans came the other way, it was only luck that I didn't need to weave when they were passing.

I'd have to be feeling really strong to try it again. I'd be gutted if I had to get off and walk the second time around.


----------



## Jonathing (3 Mar 2012)

I'm really struggling with gearing in Sheffield. On my 12 mile route home from work there are almost no flat sections, but there is 1500 ft of climbing. The stock 42x18 is possible (just) but isn't really fun. Off road gearing, 42x20, is bloody silly on the descents and when I do ride somewhere flat it's far too spinny. I'm on the verge of falling out of love with fixed and getting a geared bike through work.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2012)

colly said:


> I really didn't know what gear to run to be honest, so I opted for something I thought I would be able to cope with around here. It's pretty hilly in the areas I like to ride unless I go east from here out around Selby and York, but then I can always put a smaller sprocket on. Once I get the feel of it I will have more idea.
> 
> Soon find out huh???
> which is the right thing to do, if you flip them you'll find it better
> As for the bars. Well They are just a pair of drops with the ends cut off. I never use the drops in general use so made I note of where my fingers rested when riding and cut off the bits I never touch.


----------



## colly (4 Mar 2012)

First time out on it this morning and it pretty much needs no tinkering. Everything works as it should and the fit is about right, but then I used my other bike as a guide so I suppose it would be.
I didn't think that steel would feel so different. Much more compliant on rough roads and I could really feel the back end flexing when out of the saddle.
My other road bike is alloy and I am so used to it being a bit of a harsh ride that I don't notice it. I might do now.
44 x 18 seems about right for where I have been riding but I have some other sprockets and I try a 17 and 16 when I get the chance. 18 would be definitely too 'spinny' on a flat ride.


----------



## jim55 (4 Mar 2012)

most people gear it for most uphills and live with the high speed (ish) descents ,what i will say is that a lower longer gear feels easier on fixed ,say an 18t on freewheel feels no easier than 16 on fixed ,,fixed gets you over the dead spots on the pedal stroke and ur more inclined to keep pushing ,most noticeably up hills ,down is another matter though


----------



## Smurfy (4 Mar 2012)

Well done on getting it right first time. You must have been keen to get out and try it. I looked out, saw it was snowing, and decided to stay in!


----------



## colly (4 Mar 2012)

YellowTim said:


> You must have been keen


 
Well, you know what it's like with a new toy.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (7 Mar 2012)

Colly, looks great, enjoy, I'm not jealous, honest!


----------



## 2old2care (7 Mar 2012)

Hi Colly, when you flip your wheel over from fixed to free, does the chainline alter?


----------



## colly (7 Mar 2012)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Colly, looks great, enjoy, I'm not jealous, honest!


Thanks. I enjoyed it last weekend for sure.  If I feel up to it I'll have a short ride later.




2old2care said:


> Hi Colly, when you flip your wheel over from fixed to free, does the chainline alter?


 
I don't know I only have a fixed sprocket fitted. I never thought about it tbh I just sort of assumed it would be the same. Mind you I have no plans ATM to fit a free wheel.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2012)

colly that looks great and glad to hear you like it .

must admit i was in two minds when i sold the frame set to you , but hey ho

if you fancy another go got another couple of frames that would make great bases


----------



## colly (7 Mar 2012)

biggs682 said:


> i was in two minds when i sold the frame set to you


 
Too late now Biggsy.


----------

